# Journey of Ashianda and Felikeries



## Felikeries (Nov 25, 2003)

This is a story that involves some fine sword and cunning,with the characters of Ashianda and Felikeries


The cold breezes flurried about half crafted by the gloaming macabre that stood to punctaute the night air,and in their own resiliance as a making of nature that laughed at all of life which breathed on it's own,the ratt scurrying the ground;past few remaining withered cobblestones;or the human accompanied by fear and a fragile body to the freeze.Ashianda was little more than used to these storms,followed with hail and little other than an exhuberance wich fortold of greater troubles than the refurbishment the cascading dance of water on the land offered.Shields that stood the weather of lores,a finer metal,painted with a code of arms,made their usefullness when the pellets reigned down in heavy hail;the finest ones not even a rust bratch from so many a storming times.She trusted the weapons and armour she used,but did't much care to have her sword taste a contempt of course from battle;except of course for blood of an enemy,though even these enemies sometimes matched the plethera of bloody wounds with the angered accentaution of rain or sleet.Standing there alone she began to drift unconciously to the sites of what may have been the glory days of the ruins of quarry,-castle blocks she glanced at,with no form left,just indecent croppings of once walls and fine hallway or courtyard grounds.The Lether,the king of demon emulsed overlords surely was one to have had a keep within the area,the forest a darkly creeping evergreen,with coarse bark and little wild life.The hills with only grass and occasional shrubs held the ways between forest croppings,so ones protection was gained,and now as the nightstorm lashed across the clearing she thought of the grandeur of the rights of such keepers,high ones,a perfecty place to build a castle and send messengers across the ways and hold tower watches to fortell of approaching bandits trying to sneek their way from the forest brim."hello!my lady?"a man suddenly broke her tracking awe of that which could be."what-who are you,what are you doing in this wicked place in the rain?"she turned with hand at her sword and responded."me-i'm just the messenger to the grand Freathos,tournement of swordfighters is soon,and well-my lady to some you are spoken of as Ashianda the great,a certain invitation is now...formely presented"with that the man waved an arm and bowed then presented a letter of invitation with 2 gold twins,curled to a cylinder."so this is all,you found me a mile from the closest village,whoever told i should like to know,and if i accept this-this paper-i must appear?" "quite so,i believe the grand Freathos might consider the denial of invitation a contempt worthy of a...well...a punishment" "threats and wild invitations,you certainly lead a risky life if this is how you approach all cuthians-and i asked you who reported my whereabouts to you?"she put the letter in her light ropish belt about her waist,and sneered towards the man "the lady of the inn was permitted by me with a small bribe to tell me of your location,actaully,well sorry to interrupt your...personal ruins study i'll be going,could be Lycenthropes around the south in the night i once heard"the man turned and jogged away,straining she heard a horse go to trott in the distance.Bursting into the inn the patrons turned and though her sight familiar scaffed at the billowing composure she had.The room had tables and a drinking bar and food was served,often folks who weren't staying at the inn enjoyed the front room,each spending for anothers round of ale on some nights,and the fire kept glowing and the waitress hospitible;a fortune of good business issued.She marched to the bar area where the lady innkeeper was checking signatures for the past week,and huffed into her face."and my name is Ashianda,and your name!!...is inkeeper,not information bleeting goat that talks for money..or..or threats of being tossed into the moat!!" "sorry my girl,i thought you might like the invitation,i certainly liked the gold coin offered by Freathos's messenger"the mid aged woman with large breasts,layered dressings and an older complexion,turned on her stool and sat the book in her lapp and responded. "seeing as it is a time when a fine women of the cut of knaves as myself could make a turn of tiddings for her name,i'll let it pass,except i'm afraid i too will accept the bribe of all the information you have about this event and Freathos-or i'll turn the tables upside down and swath off a clump of hair from an innocent maiden!"she took her sword and switch and swirled it once turning to the folks now intensly watching her,as wetness dripped to the ground and droplets fell from her active wrist holding the sword to. "my,my,we can talk Ashainda,there's little a local as yourself has to do but ask"the innkeeper lady responded sarcastically,a bit in lament.The room broke out in a few snipes and some laughter,more with the goings on,than at no perception of the rank the fine Ashainda carried.



Once lead to a revolt when she was young Ashainda began  
the ways of sword use soon after the frightening 
experience.Her parents where simple shop keepers and had 
passed away several years ago,though they had pride for 
what she claimed in honour about ways of virtue,and 
being a female.Often she had asked her fathers one 
friend who was a retired knight from the Keep of 
Khralizeer to fence off with her,driving him to n fro 
with wild techniques and quickly tiring the teacher,yet 
to her a learning proccess just the same.Now however 
life's disdain for the elements of peace with swordsmanship 
was all to threating and real,as if cut through the gut 
she swiped a light cloth across her blade and set it to 
her hip.The journey to the west should take quite some 
time and hopefully the paths there should still be 
lingering from the trade routes that make their way 
about.A few supplies and her favorite horse were 
provided by the villagers who cheered and waved as she 
left the outskirts of town.The approach for a 
certain Friath species delegate to the contest was 
certain to cross her path.The Fraith are lightly tinged 
blue skinned mage/warriors who use copper weapons and 
have vicoius pointy teeth,and crude attitudes.Though 
they spend the worth of their strength generaly for good 
and the free will of the people.This canidate for 
champion among fighters was all to sure of himself and 
considered the invitation a bit strange,lacking the 
merit of challenge,at least by any he had known of.On 
the second day of Ashianda's travels at a crossing of 
paths the Fraith approached the intersection as well 
from the south east."Hail!How fare you today good 
sir?"she called out in a typical 
greeting."Hmmph,female human-you have quite a charm 
of lightheartedness here in the south,you dare take such 
untraveled routes by your pitiful self?"the Friath shack 
and half turned the ride in response."You're-excuse 
me -a Fraith?Very proud namesake,i might ask your name 
before you offer to gaurd my journey?" "I'm 
Felikeries,the last terror mage of the cairn 
Theanitos,and invitee to the swordsman tournement,as now 
that i look at you i assume my protectorate services 
have found a fellow challenger to the same"Felikeries 
turns ride to right direction and Ashainda makes to 
beside him."Well,i'm Ashainda and we shall go 
together then,however i won't teach you any tricks of 
great human ability on the way-"they begin to 
go."doubtfull of your constitution my sweet,if such 
is your claim...as great weaponress -ha hrgh haa 
hhgmmphph-then so be it"


As virtue would have it the two new companions traveled with little paff and padue between eachother for quite some time.The path proved to be allotive to the progress and at times they made to a gallop at the expectation that there were 3 days of travel to be made.Stopping once at a creek off the side with trees about,the rides drank and they gathered some for themselves."so Ashainda what good is all of this to you,i understand that keeping gaurd at a village is a commonplace among humans,perhaps you can tell me of such and how you learned such advanced skill" "My beliefs are what took the innocence from me Felikeries,the power of grand lifestyles of the brave beat down the door of innocence for me when my village was attacked,and i learned much from that time from a knight who had a place at the keep of Khralizeer,unbeknownst to him of course,my talent soon surpassed that of any male"she replied,spinning the water hold from one hand to the other and placing it at the holder on her ride."ahhh many skills are learned through training,though i fear the world of savages,my beauty,have less in mind than a light duel of arts when fighting for that wich they believe in" "how so-teacher is it?i 've slayn a few wherewolves in my day"-as they began journeying agian."rotting souls of the damned,good,very good-try to keep up!"Felikeries replied as beginning to gallop away.As they went quickly he attempted to grab a saddle holder from her and she defended with her left untill finally taking a sword to him after it was to late and he had it."ha ha ha ha,you see my trivial talent will get the best of thee yet"he replied as they went to a normal pace again and he brashly tossed the holder back to her."suprize moves are always good,that's minus 1 pence however for revealing technique-my lord"she replies sarcastically.The sky with a withering of clouds set to a brilliant color display as harsh shadows of impending night bickered against the earth in lite breezes.The sounds of night were alive as well,certain misfit callings of insects and pheasant started in,and the reminder of the need for a fire traced through to any who felt the sun leaving behind the burrling mountains in the distance."I shall beg of you're forgiveness as i look for a good meal,perhaps a deer-or pheasant,as it is i might seek your help to build a fire"Felikeries suggested setting off from the place they had chosen to stop."my work as cook will be accepted with the duty as well then is it"she turned in innocence to the remark,however as she looked to him he waved abruptly as to be quite and lightly chipped forward."Ashianda take your sword and shield!!"-with that several demon like creatures and 3 accompanying zombiesh humans in rags lept to them.The gnomish green-blue demaons had muscular limbs and deadly claws,but were easily of no wit whatsoever,and as they began to square off 2 of the zombies distorted and left the world of skin to furr-wherebeasts,not wolves but a strange scale limbed lynxsaber of sorts,with glowing vicious eyes.Soon Felikeries was turned to using a magic attack to keep the fight fiar,as Ashainda made easily a deadly triumph on one of the lycenthropes.The sage talent of the Fraith was done with a pebble wich integrated into his fingers and a quick motion brought a blue deathly flame striking at the 2 closest demaons,which had only been grazed by the sword.Catching fire a bit they wallowed in response-and with that Felikereies was able to stay off the other attacks and make a dash against and slaying cut into the affected demaons.Ashainda soon recieved more attention becuase of the strangeness with the Fraith and she fought avidly using many cutting wounds on her foes.Felekries then did a super back flip as the 1 zombie and other lycenthrope made at him,landing and toss catching the sword he made a kalo kilo fight stance and an ether flying beast went from a short electricity of his arms,it looked as though nearly transparent,but when the unsuspecting enemy was razed and sliced deeply by it they gouged in suprize-and he was able to side puch a jumping attack by the where beast and slice off one leg then turned once and chopped off the nap at the neck,rolling away the lycenthropy was undone.4 of 8 demons were dead now and the zombie was getting worried and began backing away.The duel of the two standing in the middle of the remaining four,went thrugh several push and defenses when again Felekeries backflipped to over the attackers and set the flame across to the ones nearest Ashainda,who took out 2 and pushed a jumped attack at that time away with shield.Felikeries then swirled the copper sword twice and  small copper daggers appeared consecutively as he threw the weapons into the two least demaons.Ashianda swirled kicked one and trounced it through her sword into the ground,and Felikeries grabbed the other by the neck quickly as it groveled voilently and swashed a wound across the neck dropping it to the ground,spinning the sword,with axis and schiching a final stab as Ashainda had-looking to her in compliment."very fine skills,a Friath of talent i can see now" "let all those who know me learn of the name Ashianda as the finest of human cuthians-"he responded wiping the sword with a cloth and tossing it to her,and she did.They journeyed on for an hour to make a new place and soon enough as promised before-Felikeries returned to the campfire with a killed and cleaned deer."Stew-skewer delight,lunch-this will be good for the rest of our troubles-i hope you enjoy deer?"Felikeries said slicing pieces and putting them over the center holding skewer."hey he haha he hee,you're making the simple act of diner look like a true life adventure-i'm quite fond of the local game-yes,thank you"she responded and added a spice to each slice.

As they made their way,events were less awe inspiring than their first night.She was well to do to explain a few of her self ritcheous ways,being a female swordsman,though Felikeries didn't respond with much concern,keeping her unflattered with counter reference and that the abilities of mage went to only the truelly finest."begotton tale tall,talk of war,till the foes are slayne and no more"he sang mockingly in a medievil sketch of tunery,with the effects of the accompanyment 'da de de duh duh etc'."how is it that our challengers are arriving we have'nt run into a one of them not-" "there is how...."they made over a final hill and the castle was apperant with bustling folk about it-tents and rides and weapons being clanked about,crys of revelry,drinking,and of course food basting away at fires."they beat us to the mark-well too bad,a bunch of partied fools for the taking,shall we?"Ashainda rode forward quickly,Felikeries following,looking about the folks gathered as they found what looked as a representative of grand Freathos's.Dressed in over cover code of arms and leathermail-and several papers in hand,and a silly helm with several black feathers,the man was writing upon them when he looked to them."ah haah,a bit late are we?Well your invitations please,then you may take a place at the south quarter tents,make a good meal for yourselves-the tournament begins at daybreak tommorow"They submitted the papers-and went to an empty tent-setting the rides to a post.And unfurling 2 cotts of 4,putting a few supllies to the side."the hour of our reckoning approaches-sorry to trouble you,may you have enough luck to reach the finals i shan't square away with my advesaries as strongly however-knowing that the first of legitimates to meet against me could be thee Ashainda" "fine-fine to all of this- i believe the real skill will be how i defat the final dastard snipe who wishes to take me on for the tittle!" "ale?stew?fine wine-for the new duelists?"a conessuir effecter cryed to them with a tray of each."of course,ale for you?"Felikeries took an ale."yes,rather-"she took ale and a stew-in defense and sat at the cot.At a chamber in the castle the grand Freathos set to documenting some interests with a scribe-while 2 guards stood blankly at the door.The room had lances and crossed swords upon the walls,and drapping tapestries with the keeps code of arms.At the window which he stood the grounds gathering area appearing busting with liviliness."though as it may appear afined to seek a champion this way,the armour of the gods has a title for all of you for being as graced as to be here,once and at all a complimentory arm gaurd of the finest of silverwork will be alloted to all those making place to the quarter finals-that is all"then waving emmersedly to the writer-who looked escue-he waved again."go-proclaim this-emmediatly"he barked.The final words of the speaker resounded to a mostly gathered and onlooking group-and cheers and yeahs were returned.Satisfied that the statement had done a good of will the speaker smiled and returned to the keep.
* a section is missing that was supposed to be there,my computer miffed so-The morning as surely as the state of the compitee's arrived,alive and with cracks of life.What was once the party fever was now a flatened sense of marred looks,and resiliance.Felikeries was first of the two,against an opponent with good build and black flat long hair.The man looked preturbed seeing that he was a Fraith,but scince the match just previous had been a combat in which the one who used a taste of magic lost,the air still settled comfortably.The courtyard was surrounded by 20 ft castle walls,and the crowd of onlookers was gathered from several regions.The sound of a horn blasting a quick triumphant toot was the starter of the match.All of the first rounds included no shield,though the semi-finals would be different.The grand Freathos and enterage where sitting upon a 10 ft stage at the left and all others at the back side of the courtspace,that lingered with grass and old partially revealed castlestones.Felikeries twirled his sword one time at the beginning,and hrmphmphed-a lite amount of elecricity of sage powers fliffed at each of his arms.The opponent looked with a frown then spoke,"so it is that a Fraith shall make a match with the great Kealoghrith-swordsman of the tides of the south bays" "human,you can not beg of me that which I sense you wish to-mercy"he stepped forward and they began dueling,as the crowd cheered.The Fraith was much shorter,but easily was looked at by all those there as the favored to win.When the human tryed a quick step and a full spin,he stepped back and left half round kicked the sword of the man as he completed the battle turn,mocking the style,some laughed.Ashianda put her hand to her mouth in shock,wondering what was amiss.Then Felikeries did a super forward flip over the opponent after sending a quick series of swashes to an end with a bold round about;landing the man thought he could best the move and raised his sword and struck downward with might.Felikeries did'nt turn around but blocked with his blade held from front to back ,then still holding the sword at an inhand gripp swaffed left and right,and kicked the man in the belly away from him,switching hands with the sword then to the right,with a quick axis spin,he back swashed with strength and at that time punctured the leather armour plate of the foe,making a small blood let.The man touched the wound and distraughtly mirked put the sword away and lightly bowed,walking from the courtyard,as Felikeries raised the sword and did a syance kalo kilo making the ether flying beast fly past the front of the crowd and dissapear as they applauded.Two matches went,one having a female victor-then Ashianda was on.She handed her shield to Felikeries-"Tis illegal at the time-wish me the best"she rasped."I've never seen a more puft and sour opponent,you'll win"She began with several blatant swaths,sending the man back 4 ft.Then he laughed a little,in regard of her sex and set to duel in a stance.They went at it left and right for quite a bit,then she switched hands swathed and returned the sword swatching the uncovered chest area,through enough to make a flesh wound and the man dropped his sword and fell to his knees,the crowd appluading her efforts.The man stood re belted the sword and walked away."may this be an example of what is to be to any who stand their talents at my quickness!"she spoke loudly spinning the sword once and catching it and rebelting.Four more matches transpired,one of which was halted after victory when the wound made was upon the face of another.The gaurds settled the winner,and removed the loser,as the angered victim shouted blasphemies.The crowd looked to Freathos at the time and he only flippantly waved his hand in regard to the match being final and done.


Irked from losses 3 tournementee's left from the keep, before the courtyard disperssed,trying to not be mocked further.The path which lay over the first hill quickly had them from the view of the others and the man Felikeries defeated took the lead."such as it is,i fear i will soon be turning east,then of course south" "so,you're no help-besides what's there to fight now that Lethos is no more"a female responded."so-hmmm,perhaps,my lady,yet i have a fealing there are minnions who lingered to unite and cause trouble once again,can't be too sure"a knight,lost in the first of matches."look there-a well,so there is hospince in the east,i beleive we should stop here for a moment,thus we could gather ourselves a plan"the southbay man got off the ride flippantly,with a water container-10 ft from the path,the other 2 stopped,but waited to go to the well."i believe this man thinks too greatly of himself"the lady."so be it,certainly there is no greatness in a first round eliminated knight"the knight approached the well off from the ride.All too strangely as the water pot was taken with a rope,rasping sounds made announced themselves.The three looked to the left,and suddenly from the right 2 black knights,from Remghor,were upon them.As they took to battle,the strange sounds at first revealed to demonish beings.They were black scaled with horns,and each had a short spear with magical fire at the point;dawning old chain mail,and 3 knives at the waist."what's the meaning of this"the southbay man gaffed,as a demon punctured through his leather armour from behind while he dueled 1 of the transgressors."resceede to the tomb of darkness from which you came beasts!!"the lady yelled,as she turned and managed to swipe the spear of the demom with her sword and slice it's neck quickly.However soon,the injured man,was overtaken and a throwing of the knives the other demon had bransted through the knight who was duelling at the other Remghor knight.The woman,turned left and right helplessly,but put to with the best swordwork she could,the horses now were gone scared away;no chance to make a run for her life.As she fenced one of the demons away the knight with the spear tossed it through her back,and the demon clawed her to the ground,lifeless in seconds.At their tent Ashianda and Felikeries swiped their swords with cloths,and ate and drank.The air was cold,but the area was alive with a new wild fervor,for that which would turn out to be a great tournement of champions.It was noticed that three of the first match losers had vacated from the encampment area,and some,especially the victors took relishing snipe of it."should this be a three day and night event,then i fear i may be knowing quite a lot of thee Ashianda" "so be it-as this is too good for you-as i will have thee know!"she responded and poured more ale to the mug Felikeries had and drank as well."what good does the Freathos have at his mischevious whims,that is what derries my contemplation;i should have spoken of this to you before"he set the sword away and looked to her seriosly with a sip of ale."no good,there is only victory" "that may be-for one who has lived to battle Lethos knows there can only be little if no good with our world".They chose to stay away from the mingling that evening,Ashianda stealing away with some human bits of grub for their rides,and returning as Felikeries set the lantern off,and left a copper held small platelet with code of arms carvings in the middle of the room.She looked at it,certainly of sages rights of religion of some sort.The flurry of vioces soon fell away to the same quick to get to sleep attitude,and before they fell into the dreams of the otherworld hopes or dangers in the night realm,the party had subfused and all kept awash in the respit of a good night's sleep.


The theory that the practice of certain engrained veils of evil has passed from the lands,and to all was soon to be lifted,and all too sure of the results was the scheemer Remghor to thank.The original kill,or ruthless murder as it was of three tournementee's was all that the beguiled ruler needed to take his fury and repell what good was left in any of those who knew that they'd soon be under his watch.The two knights,fealing secure about the minor victory made there way back to the cavern realm of their master and reported."great Remghor,we have taken the first step-upon the ground now lay dead three of the grand tournements compitees" "three did you say....how hollow of you to return to me with such a pussywag of a kill to speak of!Though, i am pleased to a lighter sense,a sensation of broiling rot is taking me at every new turn-hmrphmph,well you must return to murder more!more!do you understand me!"Remghor,spinned and unfurled 1 wing and pwaffed it once."yes,we understand,emmediatly great Remghor"the second responded.Though the village of Turn's Keep was left to the pillagers at one time due to the wars with Lethos,for some reason it had returned to life,niether totally nor without the assistance of some Fraith's and a scorceress.She had taken all the regents she could put together and had casted a mighty spell of defense that reflected the Lycenthropes and demaons away from the night's sweet cooking fires,and live flesh.The people who lived there,had learned of this way and every evening the torches of magic protection were lit,and to some the task had begun to be taken for granted.Theeila,was strong in her practice of the arts,but also able to look to the signs of life that where tumullted about in the trying days.Now that there was a new threat she was all but too encouraged to find what was amiss,and had even sent her dream to a vision of the source,in the end barely getting glimpse of Remghor;away in the shadows of the underground through the dark,as dark as the lashing demaon nights once suffered."Tilly-do you believe there was a reason none of our swordsmen were invited to the tournement at Freathos's keep?"Theeila,was writing concentratively upon her thoughts of that which was the bane about to be brought alive."yes,my lady,the great fighters of Turn's keep,are dead,of course we still have a couple of Fraith,however i don't think they'd last before a match without being churned into a brawl with the other,more....commonly competitors"the helping hand girl,swiped some dust from the sleeve of her dress,and smirked a bit,the legends of cuthians were well enough to be met with a Fraith,that she thought-"no,i fear there is a Friath there Tilly-though i think better than to recorse this,for as surly as it's an intrant iether it will win,or be eliminated through a cheating croonst of some batch,...maybe we can advise the winners,or some of the best to visit Turn's keep,as i see it fit now to make vex and stew of all that is surly waiting to occur"she finished a couple words and curled the paper and put it to Tilly."what's this for,my lady"taking it timidly."it's a writ of appeal that should be announced to wherever they are keeping the lot of those kulls,and promises,a regent of demaon warding to each if they so choose-sound good?"standing she took her witches hat off and removed a few decorative flowers from her hair,taking lamely care at it and then turning to repose another vindiction at the help-"yes that's good,ouh ehye to the messenger,or the message should be taken by the Wyakpler crow"she began to leave and hesitated at the door of the witchy study and arts chamber."make it so,that the crow flys in earnst and catches the fastest currents of the sky"she pointed to the girl in light reprimand,yet a simple jesture,surely not one indicating flame from the fingers.

Established as Felikeries next opponent was the momentum of the crowd was tritly mumering in his favor.The man was in royal purple and had a black blade with a gold handplate,and as the man swifed about in show the backcloth with a wayvern on it of black danced to the progression,nearly making a show of skills that was presumptious of victory.Felikeries took his sword and held it laterally and bowed lightly and stepped to the prouding fool.The trumpet sounded and quickly they were dueling with fast checks and rechecks;Felikeries axis spun his sword and the two met blade to blade bodies close pushing in contempt,finally the man did a roundabout and Felikeries switched hands for a quick block then returned and took two large egressional fayns across at the chest area to him.The result was nearly enough to make the enemy drop the sword,but wasn't.They continued making advancements and repells for a bit,then again they met sword to sword with the opponent holding off a stright front near his skull for several seconds,and then Felikeries quickly tapped left and right and stabbed through a defense into the chest plate,taking the victory.He threw the sword into the air and it spun magically lateral to him with light bits of blue lightening from each of his wrist to hands,finally it lively returned to grip-and was belted;the folks applauded."quite a show of talent Felikeries is it-if this skill is as good tommorow as it was today,i'd fancy a bet that the finals are pre inscribed to have thee"The grand Freathos had stood and retorted out loud,in a hostly sport of confections."ha haah,well then so shall the final victory be conceeded as well"Felikeries returned as he went to the side to Ashianda standing in the front."it's too easy to win if you are told it's a miracle of bribery or that lot,me thinkst there are unkown reasons for your being at this party after all"Ashainda sarcastically made sport.Later that night a letter was passed about the campgrounds,finally reaching Ashainda and Felikeries.After she finished she looked afrowned and set it next to Felikeries who was clothing the sage plate;after looking it over he stood in a brash way,Ashianda was certain that their reactions were mutual;if needst be they will forgo the event and make to the village of Turn's keep."this is the last message i was expecting from that crazy hag,but sure enough there is evil afoul again,it may be a tiding of fate that we were present to view this-this and the words of Theeila that tell of Remghor-a known underling of Lethos-do you think we should stay-or rather that i'm inviting you to travel with me if not tonight tommorow after - i win"he looked at the letter instead of her.  "yes-my goals are always with the matters of standards that keep alive our peoples wellbeing-i will go now or latre-if you don't mind me letting you know" "Fine we shall go emmediatly,as best as can be the return of the dark magics must be sent to there grave before hell is upon the land"He put together stuff and sword in response;and she responded in quickness,and soon they were leaving the wilds of the revelrous compitees behind.


----------



## ante_up (Nov 25, 2003)

You need to use more paragraphs, and each line of dialog should be on a new line.  As it stands, it looks very intimidating to read.


----------



## Felikeries (Nov 25, 2003)

there's a reason that it's all continual-the website i wrote it at originally transfered it that way,though i was able to edit through some i couldn't make the spaces,actually i've seen that style used a few times in fantasy magazines,though you're right on the screen it looks wild

anyone who wishes to discuss the Fraith style or the story-please make a message,or a female as a lead fighter(she wasn't assigned a class,though)

the other story is an linked to a word sheet and has regular style,it's about the same type(if not the exact same except for name change)of adventurers that recieve a cleansing of their being while the world awaits with a villian and their new found power

5 th level illusionist - ethereal whirl (regents worts root,worts root,zephra,green moss,black moss/range 60 ft/extra 6th level +5 damage,7th +6,8th +7/modifier 1 time a combat)
a violet whirlwind 3 ft high will wisp about enemies for 4 actions,1d8+2 enemies will have to roll combat to avoid 1 time per party or players attack melees or 1d8+1d6 damage,regular combat continues


----------



## Felikeries (Nov 26, 2003)

there is a few actions that took place - Remghor gets special weapons,Ashainda gets a special sword,each group is invited to find a rune and amulet they make there way with boats to a ruins keep.......

Beyond the foresought area and layn within even stranger magics,such as now that approaching upturned and veiled of the lore-that Remghors men and self were-the stagnant curl of a temp that seeded a curse upon those caloused and ambviant in nature enough to enter the keep;lithurly taller than a form of wayvern,and in composite more evil than a band of demons awoke-the keep was a place beyond the grasping triumph of the court of transgressors and the guard was about to speak for that.As though a wonder of proof-streaming aligned sight to the good ones,those who shall take the reward and leave in success-Ashainda and Felikeries knew in a moments glimpse into the estranged beyond the she-warith,that the first attcking party on what lay below-as it were probably-shouldst soon find themselves at fault of careless gestalt-and the crass trailers who spied and made into the dungeon second-the commandants in ultimatum.
“shshsh-these hollows are befested and worths of severed spirits and nought are worse-as I fear now than the simple she-guard”Felikeries spoke from the front lightly to the Turn’s keep questers as they made into the first archway
“and now that we are fearing the residing magics-my Fraith-what shall we do with the demon half-also at no ends to a mean”Ashainda-knowing that they may or may not be in step with Remghor
“and at last the final vows of our hopes against these underworlders-turns to –a ceratin battle”Theeila against the purity of allowed spies upon the words of the ghost
“and all that is demon and rot and every one of the diseases they’ve let upon us-of treatchery and war-will see the worth’s of how brave we are in this fight…is that not true Felikeries”Mem avoided of no troubled nature in the guise of war,took festering and with sword
“hmmm-though as this is unsure-my friends we can be of no intent now other than to take our steps towards the runes carefully”Felikeries responding as bit and assurance-that of course being less than the trite fragility that was needed
The hallof the place directly from the first chamber(grand and with spine like beams constructed across windows of ornemantary glass ceilng-trusses-and side columns-some diagonal to the vertical golden faded spindal effectures on the supports)-made through to another open(torn double door)arch-as the second spice of wethering seasons upon the checkered marble floor made the sediment and concoiusness of those there lay more uneasily.
Strangely the place was bare of other objects and furnitures,and the doors wich may have been torn across the hinges were unapperant iether.A dungeon is the place of a dred-nought and sentient honuors of dark castles-that but a fringe detail then surely what it could be to find the chambers of defilemnet below this keep-as stern and allotive as Freathos’s offer the happenings from inseption of proximity to the runes as from now on,intrised on the journeyers minds(good and evil)was little dependant on hiding and legend-but deathly stales of mortar and chain hallways and severity of horrors of the dank underplace of the runes’ watcher.
Remghor intrusted as a scout formidible with evils fascination,continues leading his group-stopping at 2 hallways past the second room-nearly able to sniff the storms approach for the fight to the runes.Finally they reached a hall turned left from a right and same directional as the first hall-making a u wich found them staring at a pedastal with a 10 ft grey and green dragon carving-statue-only the beast(unformed of stone though as apperant that it may be a magityned twist awaiting)held strange inlking to evil weapons –of blade and spike nature in each talon.The swirving fine point of the left glass, beast, and flesh shattering implement was only 1 of the three forms-as cevias and tetra-sectioned razor skiffs made the rest.The other was two –fifty swirled with points spears-blades-one at each end of handle-and spear cleft cut hook cthulu blading of 6 spikes.Each was black and silver-though not silver the metal, for it appeared still through the dusts as a startling glint talis to suns’ and lights’ intention to kill.
Devoius tell tail seruptitions aggered at Remghor’s delight as well as concern as the view before them seemed to scale from material to living form.The battalion set to strike-and their weapons and shields glowed in places with skirts of ether fire-one trace of living streams of evil power handed through to a dark one-and one gaurdian deciever-who’s own defense systems where agnosticated against the magityned weaponry.Felikeries led the Turn’s keep questers-still to a corner just looking upon the ensuing frantics,all together they trusted there was a comprimise to be made-if the evil battalion where to loose-what means to the wraithe prophecy they believed could turn for the worse-but standing in and cutting down the gaurdian in the flurry may be just as diffiicult a counter pact-of stilled natures and honour that Remghor certainly was not.
The dragon guard made strange grumbles-as it’s seal from the unborn was first alive through the resonating flicker of morbid visions within it’s eyes.The room shaked,unshallowly as if though by a storm brought from an underworld torrent-from Hate’s or such blackened sorcerory.Several of the demons tried to claw and bite the effecture before it was livened to the material plane of existence-however this resulted in them being pummeled back against the walls dousted by an unseen might.Ashainda viewed this,maelstorm of first show and felt the baring cold of angered and desperate battle at the edge of her reasons and stirred with focus taking the magi-weapon and standing to and strite.These demons where not of no intelligence and they stayed back,as Remghor motioned for  knights to stand to the sides of the dragon,as he approached the front-suddenly with a grouting roar the shell broke from it dissapating into air-and it moved in and swiped at Remghor.Remghor sliced left and right stepping back as the weapons within each talon made for him,then turning it’s torso the breathe of acid and ethers flew acros striking down 3 demons,but 4 others had their shields-saving them from any harm.Darting about recklessely the demons tried to stab and slice it,but the tail pushed most away-terced-that but demons strikes still made through with their special sword a few times.Remghore then raised the sword back from the wilds of the battle 25 ft,and spoke “Thea reiyh yag thea riaza yag”-the weapon burst into a brilliant glow and of wightened magic-and Remghor ran to the dragon,with might pushing aside 1 left taloned weapon strike and lunged to stab it in the chest,as this happened 3 knights had jumped on it’s back and where going to stab downwards when,a wave of energy-like an unseen sonic trail-shoed them off-and left them to fall to the ground.Remghor –in action suffered the same problem and was knocked to the floor,as the dragon let a fire breathe of violet and blue stream at overlorde contender-Remghor at a kneeling position put the sword forward and the attack nearly reflected off-swishing diagonly to the wall.This garnered a graveling growl by the dragon gaurdiian,and it tail whipped in an underpass swipe and re-smaking against 3 knights and 2 demons at the left moving in for an attempted stab-they smashed with a tower of guile and were knocked unconcious or dead-but yet done the beast then took the two wepons and spiched right through 2 knights on one and two demons at the other talon touted razor deadly sword-and lifted them upon them like skewers for the belittling attackers to view.
Felekeries had enough,the time of sinisters to join the the graves may have been lightly bemusing before-but this battle was too gruesome-and trusting his wit he led the Turn’s keep group of 16 forward-they ran in and several had to jump and dive from a breathe attack-as Remghor catching sight of the newly founded friends-himselflunged a stab into the side of the foe-angereing it.Felikeries then let the mithral beast of magics loose-sending it switching and taunting about the eyes-Mem used the black lightning quickened daggers-and 1 of 5 managed to lodge within the front chest.Now was the time-the brought topgether group was working in synch –as best as could be fortold for these presumptoius allies.The time it took the evil monster to realize was enough for,Ashianda and Felikeries to set at the left and right-arms,and swiped with great anger and placement sending the limbs sprawling to the ground and green blood to profusely decorate the marble flooring-they all moved in-and it was dead in a beat.Not any act of rezeal-and alleviance could tell the cycle of trust to be between these two battalions-however Remghor now with only 40 of the 60 that began,and Turn’s keep with 2 wounded-sanguinly curled back the tarps of latency from which opposite sides that try to kill all in ernest begin-and saw the deed as good and the next step of troubles a definate precursor to having to entrust one another for a timely kill-or success.
“so to those who prey upon the foe’s of ungifted honurs-I have none”Remghor took the sword back to scabbard and kicked the fallen limb aside approaching Felikeries-who Ashainda now stood in totem with
“and as thus I have found no betrayel in your words-I will find the fights of these undergrounds …gifted with thyne’s battalion”
Remghor-stately and in respite nodded in an accustoming of that which was to be and the 2 shook hands
As they took in the premise of what was to be a series of tasks together-2 knights 2 demons,and 2 Turn’s keep soldiers-found a ground plate-a trap door revealing itself and worked as one to push the blooded gruesome corpse to make access granted-smearing blood across the ground showing the wits of a whimsical plight of nuances between the two swauvly discounted for and the kill the icon on the needs at the time.
   The styles of agropar units,slight of recumbancy yet together at breast,sword and shield alivened the formation as Remghor followed by 2 demons and 2 knights was followd by Felekieries,Ahainda and 2 soldiers,and the rest of the grouping together.The stairs led away from the surface as shallow they assumed would be the spiral hall encased first wondering-but  after awahile-they had taken easily 10 stories of stairs and reached a cavern with markings of cymbols on metal plates.There where 7 plates on the right and left walls,and the place was a natural earthen walled chamber having 40 ft from ground to roof and a 120 ft sqaure perimeter.The soldiers of the keep had several torches and they were lit-and Remghor took one and Felikeries did and they approached the platings looking upon them.Theeila stepped to the two at the same side after a minute when they had looked about seperatly and seemed to have an insight as to what was before them.
“the wards of protection are ment for mages-and orders of priests-they trusted no outside parties could make it here”
“they were wrong,such stale crass of magic –surely should not find it’s effect upon us?”
“aye-or the worlds forgiving of those who must find the runes in purity”
“there can be no disregaurd for ancients-even those of this begotton keep-Lethos may have killed them but these markings I know-they warn that fire’s and serpants shall destroy the pirates upon this underground”Remghor stated-swishing the torch once in tell tale sign of the possible dangers
“I will go to any of these traps-now as it is-we are to be trusted together-that though Lether was never to find them-we of greater motives may”Ashainda made a reclamation
“what say you of this Remghor?”Felikeries
“there is a reason to be the holder of the runes…that I know-Freathos will not have them-we will-my journey to destroy the lands from their natural wealth is untrue-I only wish a vengence for all that was begotton of the dark era’s wars”
“hmmm-so again we take the oath to seek these runes further-speels of evil or not awaiting us”Felekeries says walking to the end of the room and taking the copper sword and tapping at an archway with a metal plate instead of a door.
“the place was sealed for no one of questionable intent to make their way-is this now the way we shall go-trusted together”Mem states taking sword making words of their new union-and arrives at the arch.
“I can not promise that all I have can guard against this-but for any other than our new-legion of might-the runes can not be let taken”Theeila-sends her hands about the arch and steel-surging through innervision-perhaps at the concurance of a spell to get them past
“how will we know if death awaits us with no ceratinty for victory?”Tilly asks of the 3 as the entire group gathers there
“I can open this way-we will send the Wykplar crow to scout-that will tell of a due course,in expectations of the glamour cast to ward away the seekers”Theeila then casts a spell from her two hands –an energy of pink and violet takes to the steel-and wooshing vorlon sound and a ping occurs before the metal melts from the powers of the magi-torrents.
They begin their way inwards-the hall is smitten with a black marthel across it-at every side,and several-a demon even take their hand and see the strange material,scentless,a daper of truth-a toast for the adventurers of what may await.When they reach a cross hall,the Wykpler crow is sent,it travels right and caws it’s way past the group several seconds later-then returns from the right passage,landing at the sender.
“it tells us the way to the left is better”the soldier –catcher interprets
“then let us follow the winged companions instincts!”Remghor
They find a double-gateway door of iron opened to a chamber-the floor is blue marble tiles and 4 golden ornations upon the back wall.Stepping in the gates close on their own and a blue light resonates from nowhere-showing the walls to be strange multi prefted triangular shaped metal like plate mail-and the golden areas are vinery carved object holders-but there are no objects where normaly they may have sat.
“The place is alive-we are fallen into the trap!”Mem
“and the places of holding empty”Felikeries approaches and touches
“Empty!”Remghor at another swashes hand at 
the demons growl at this-and suddenly a wooshing energy of silver flys about the room,knights taking swords and swiping at as the others look to Theeila
“it is intelligent-do not harm it”Theeila advises
they look to Remghor and are motioned to obey
a silvery form of a ghost looking priest in robe and nap cover elusively takes the place of the energy as it stops,and from it’s 5 ft high floating place spekas
“doubt expells the treasure’s cost-and the crystal courts again let the eyes of those of questionable intentions turn to silver”the apperition dissapears and 4 golden medalions with cymbols of sorcery fall to the ground from it’s place
“that is the next warning-and I fear we may hold it with no regaurd”Remghor takes a medallion,as Felikeries,Ashainda and Theeila do 
“they are easily part of these altars-place them”Theeila says-doing so herself
The four altars brumble for a few seconds then turn sideways revealing a hallway behind each,the four placers stand back in bewilderment.
“we have uncertainty-and a ghost with a threatening sentence”Felikeries states as the crow sender steps to that hall and bird flys through
“we will conquer each way-and through the end receive the gift..worthier than silver eyed glouts”Remghor stands in waiting appeal for the crow’s return

Traced only by fear and the wards of protecting stain or invocation of remorse
that seekers of ways beneath the keep shall find more quickly their deaths than
a trim of gold and a trinket of taste-the group had settled to follow all at the right 
hall.Serious amounted pressure of wrath,beast to flesh,fighter to killer,warrior to
honour fell inbetween the minds of the assembled party as the hall began to
foreshadow a sense of death.Shallow horror surely awaited at this time-the
vanity of ease and the ritcheous slaying of the guard-keeper handed only
a ferver for success not a debut against the wrath commited by the dark wars
sages that may have sent curse of barren evils across the next,very ways they
marched.
“these which hold the new strange torches(the walls had new ornemented torch and torch holdings though unlit)perhaps further than good may have reached-so begin do we-a true hail to weaponers I beseech”Felikeries parlayed into the darkness and forthright to the battalion
“eyes which make the strength of great fighters shall fall upon the hidden foe-unseen
or forewarned-as so I state in arms and stand”Ashianda took her sword 
“there a light-un savy-un true-a darkened magi-tyne flicker-heed thee the Fraith and
human”Remghor, collow mistrust of that wich was to be alivened and stated.

The churning lights were viewed once into the 500 ft chamber-smeared makings of corpse blood and dragging splotchs upon the marble floor sneered into the group as they knew the finest hour of slaying may thus commence.


----------

